# what's your color scheme?



## HASH-CUBE (Mar 5, 2009)

hi, first of all i don't know if this is the place where i put this post...

many people have different color schemes for memorizing the cube.

for me, i always go with green on top, yellow on front
the reason is because i learned it like so! 

anyway i would like to see you guys what color scheme you use, and why!

thanks!


----------



## chimpzi (Mar 5, 2009)

blue on front, white on top because it is the way i determine my color scheme. i know that in my right is red. orange on left... etc.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 5, 2009)

White on up, green on front, so I can scramble and solve without having to reorient


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Mar 5, 2009)

Green on up, white on front. That's what cool people use.


----------



## ManuK (Mar 5, 2009)

White on top,Green on front.Those were the two colors (Used to do green cross,then changed to white),I started with, when solving the cube.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Mar 5, 2009)

chimpzi said:


> blue on front, white on top because it is the way i determine my color scheme. i know that in my right is red. orange on left... etc.



That's interesting, that is the mirror image of World Standard.

On-topic, I use White on top, Green on front for the same reason as Michael


----------



## coolmission (Mar 5, 2009)

Black on top, green on front.

I hate white


----------



## peterbat (Mar 5, 2009)

Blue on up, white on front!


----------



## Inusagi (Mar 5, 2009)

yellow on top and blue on front, because I always solve the cube with yellow on top while speedsolving, and blue is a cool color.


----------



## Pietersmieters (Mar 5, 2009)

Yellow on top and Red on front


----------



## dChan (Mar 5, 2009)

I use white on front and blue on top as the first color I learned to start solving the cube with was green so I always keep it on the bottom for blindfold solving.


----------



## boiiwonder (Mar 5, 2009)

blue on top red on front

because thats the way I speed solve it


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 5, 2009)

boiiwonder said:


> blue on top red on front
> 
> because thats the way I speed solve it



Me too! Do you use Japanese color scheme? (Mine is mirror-image Japanese color scheme, so green on left, yellow on right, orange in back, white on bottom.)


----------



## Koen (Mar 5, 2009)

Ville Seppänen said:


> Green on up, white on front. That's what cool people use.



Woohoo I use that scheme


----------



## Gparker (Mar 5, 2009)

White top, Red front....

Im the first one in this thread to post that


----------



## Kickflip1993 (Mar 5, 2009)

white on top
green on front

best way i think

(i had yellow on top, blue in front for ages but i changed)


----------



## hippofluff (Mar 5, 2009)

chinese color scheme ftw!


----------



## panyan (Mar 5, 2009)

blue on top, yellow on front


----------



## fanwuq (Mar 5, 2009)

Blue for front, Yellow for top, Green or black on back, White on D, Orange or pink on left, and Red on Right.

I used to be completely color neutral when I started (I still do that sometimes), but when I first said that here, everyone strongly recommended me to stick with a fixed orientation. Because I used 3OP back than, and Petrus or Fridrich White as D face for speed, I used White and yellow as D and U to make orientation easy. Why blue in front is just random.


----------



## KubeKid73 (Mar 5, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> chimpzi said:
> 
> 
> > blue on front, white on top because it is the way i determine my color scheme. i know that in my right is red. orange on left... etc.
> ...



I think he has a Rubik's store-bought. That's how mine is. Or he just did that for some reason.
I solve white first with the Rubik's logo facing \ and the top and left of it is pointing at green and orange. I put blue in front. If the logo isn't the right way when I finish, I have to change it to the right way. OCD WTL!!! Lol.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Mar 5, 2009)

Blue as top, yellow as front. Yay for green cross! I tried to switch to white on D but my times went form 19 to 23 so that didn't work out.


----------



## Ellis (Mar 5, 2009)

I'll be the first to say- green on top/white on front... which is obviously by far the greatest possible choice.

edit- nm, ville and koen already said that, I don't know how I missed it.


----------



## dChan (Mar 5, 2009)

Ville Seppänen said:


> Green on up, white on front. That's what cool people use.



Do I get cool points for having blue on top and white on front?


----------



## qqwref (Mar 6, 2009)

KubeKid73 said:


> If the logo isn't the right way when I finish, I have to change it to the right way. OCD WTL!!! Lol.



How do you know which way the logo's pointing when you finish? Aren't we talking about BLD here?


----------



## KubeKid73 (Mar 6, 2009)

We are? Oops. Epic fail. Anyway, if I did solve BLD, after I finish, I would just change it.


----------



## boiiwonder (Mar 6, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> boiiwonder said:
> 
> 
> > blue on top red on front
> ...




No. its the regular scheme. ( I thinks thats what its called )


----------



## Stryker X7 (Mar 6, 2009)

for me... i use white on top and... i dunno... i never started on a specific front color


----------



## Zava (Mar 6, 2009)

:| am I alone with white on top, orange on front?


----------



## Jhong253 (Mar 6, 2009)

White on top and red in front rules!


----------



## rahulkadukar (Mar 6, 2009)

Yellow on top and red at face.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Mar 6, 2009)

Yellow on top (white on bottom), Orange in front (red in back), Green on left (blue on right).


----------



## Mr Cubism (Mar 6, 2009)

A friend of mine who is colour-blind use brown on top and purple on back...


----------



## Vig (Mar 7, 2009)

Green on top Red on front ^.^


----------



## tim (Mar 7, 2009)

Place for Rubik's Cube at FD .


----------



## bamman1108 (Mar 7, 2009)

Only one other person uses yellow on top, orange in front?


----------



## bamman1108 (Mar 7, 2009)

Yellow on top, orange on front is the best.


----------



## HASH-CUBE (Mar 7, 2009)

wow, i think i'm the only one here with green on top, yellow on front


----------



## mazei (Mar 7, 2009)

So few people using Red on F and White on U. I'm using that btw. Simply because that's how I learned Old Pochmann and that then learned 3OP and now M2 so I stuck to it all along.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Mar 7, 2009)

yellow on top and red in front, also i use purple instead of blue, i'm in the process of switching over all of my cubes to that


----------



## Tommie (Mar 7, 2009)

Yellow on top, White on bottom(obviously) and green on front!


----------



## Mr Cubism (Mar 7, 2009)

Tommie said:


> Yellow on top, White on bottom(obviously) and green on front!



I use the same. 
To memorize in correct order: Green=the day, Red=sunset, Blue=night, Orange=sunrise.....


----------



## alifiantoadinugroho (Apr 21, 2009)

White Front and Green Top


----------



## Ellis (Apr 21, 2009)

alifiantoadinugroho said:


> White Front and Green Top



Yay! That's what the cool people use. High five!


----------



## shoot1510 (Apr 21, 2009)

Ellis said:


> alifiantoadinugroho said:
> 
> 
> > White Front and Green Top
> ...



Horry, for the cool ones!! I use it too as everyone else except the Japanese color Black on top, Blue on bottom.


----------



## alifiantoadinugroho (Apr 21, 2009)

Ellis said:


> alifiantoadinugroho said:
> 
> 
> > White Front and Green Top
> ...



Huh? Why?


----------



## Ellis (Apr 21, 2009)

alifiantoadinugroho said:


> Ellis said:
> 
> 
> > alifiantoadinugroho said:
> ...



High five for cool people obviously. I use that, I think ville said he uses that too.

Edit: Yea, he actually said exactly that, "that's what cool people use". I didn't even realize that, haha.


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 21, 2009)

Tommie said:


> Yellow on top, White on bottom(obviously) and green on front!



Yay! Me too, I use yellow on top and green on front. Because of this, I am now starting to answer "green" when people ask me my favorite color. I never used to say green, but after getting used to seeing it in BLD whenever I get a successful solve, it's become one of my favorite colors to see ;-)

Chris


----------



## Zava (Apr 21, 2009)

currently white on top, pink on front


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 21, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> Tommie said:
> 
> 
> > Yellow on top, White on bottom(obviously) and green on front!
> ...



I'm the same - my favorite colors are red and blue. (Red in front, blue on top.)


----------



## qqwref (Apr 22, 2009)

I don't get it - do people choose their BLD colors randomly? Because I didn't.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Apr 22, 2009)

Uh...I use White on top and Yellow on front.


----------



## Gparker (Apr 22, 2009)

qqwref said:


> I don't get it - do people choose their BLD colors randomly? Because I didn't.



some people do, some people dont. the way i learned was with white top red front because i learned it with eric limeback. it just sticks


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 22, 2009)

qqwref said:


> I don't get it - do people choose their BLD colors randomly? Because I didn't.



At the time I decided to start practicing BLD I always did white cross on bottom (so I was used to seeing yellow on top). This is why I picked yellow on top. I knew that if this was my set color scheme that whatever the front color was I would be staring at it quite a bit for the rest of my BLD practicing, and I felt that green was a nice color to look at so I chose green front.

That's about it ;-)

Chris


----------



## a small kitten (Apr 22, 2009)

I use yellow top blue front because I use ZZ as my 3x3 speed method. So I know that scheme very well. That wasn't a complete sentence.


----------



## ThatGuy (Apr 22, 2009)

black on top, white on bottom, whatever in front, except BLD where i have orange in front.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 22, 2009)

orange on front and yellow on top


----------



## Thieflordz5 (Apr 22, 2009)

I use orange on right, black on top... that way I always know that blue is on my left and... wait... Never mind... That's red...

^that's why I'm not too good at BLD solving...^


----------



## darkzelkova (Apr 22, 2009)

Black on all sides.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Apr 22, 2009)

Tommie said:


> Yellow on top, White on bottom(obviously) and green on front!



Why obviously? Why can't I assume that you have Japanese color scheme and that yellow is opposite green?


----------



## byu (Apr 22, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> Tommie said:
> 
> 
> > Yellow on top, White on bottom(obviously) and green on front!
> ...



Because there is a link to his YouTube channel which clearly shows his cube is the standard color scheme


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 22, 2009)

am I really the only one so far that uses *white on top *and *orange on front*? 

I just chose it since orange is my favourite sticker colour (I don't have purple stickers on my BLD cube) and when I was first learning BLD, I just found it easier to have white on U over yellow on U.



Ville Seppänen said:


> Green on up, white on front. That's what cool people use.


that's what I use for square-1


----------



## curtispan (Apr 22, 2009)

My scheme is white on top, white on front, white on back, white on bottom, white on left, white on right, yet my PB is still only 20 seconds.


----------



## alifiantoadinugroho (Apr 22, 2009)

Ville Seppänen said:


> Green on up, white on front. That's what cool people use.



Yeah, that's right


----------



## Zava (Apr 22, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> am I really the only one so far that uses *white on top *and *orange on front*?
> 
> I just chose it since orange is my favourite sticker colour (I don't have purple stickers on my BLD cube) and when I was first learning BLD, I just found it easier to have white on U over yellow on U.
> 
> ...



haha, I also asked the same question  I also use white top, orange front (except on my storebought, now I have fluorescent pink instead of fluorescent orange on it)


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 22, 2009)

I use white on top, green in front for 3x3 and 2x2. But for square-1 I use blue on top, green in front.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 22, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > I don't get it - do people choose their BLD colors randomly? Because I didn't.
> ...



Me too. Except I have a mirrored Japanese color scheme, which means blue on top instead of yellow. And I picked red for the front because I like red. So I have totally different colors from Chris, but for almost exactly the same reasons as he had. Definitely not a random choice.


----------



## kaixax555 (Apr 22, 2009)

I follow standard scheme. Mirrored version for those $1 cubes, because currently I do not have much access to my competition cubes now.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 23, 2009)

curtispan said:


> My scheme is white on top, white on front, white on back, white on bottom, white on left, white on right, yet my PB is still only 20 seconds.



I use that sometimes. But most of the time I use red on front and white on top..


----------



## FrankLZ (Apr 28, 2009)

I use yellow on top, green on right and red on front (and BOY opposite colors). I've heard that 60% of all people that don't use that scheme are clinically insane, so just watch out for that everybody.

What about color schemes for white cubes? I just got a bunch of white cubes and haven't stickered the down face yet because I'm not sure if I want to use the black stickers for the down there or continue with white on the down face. What do most people do in this case? I don't want to run into the case where people are like: 'WTF, what are white stickers doing on a white cube?' or something when they try and use my cubes.


----------



## Ellis (Apr 28, 2009)

FrankLZ said:


> What about color schemes for white cubes? I just got a bunch of white cubes and haven't stickered the down face yet because I'm not sure if I want to use the black stickers for the down there or continue with white on the down face. What do most people do in this case? I don't want to run into the case where people are like: 'WTF, what are white stickers doing on a white cube?' or something when they try and use my cubes.



I have all my white cubes stickered with a white side. I like it. The only ones that have black for me are my v-cubes, which I might change at some point.


----------



## cookingfat (Apr 28, 2009)

bamman1108 said:


> Only one other person uses yellow on top, orange in front?





Edmund said:


> orange on front and yellow on top



Yellow on top, orange on front for me too. 

Seems not many people use this one.


----------



## Rubikgenius (Apr 28, 2009)

Mine is yellow on top, blue on front.

Reason: I was looking at Leyan Lo's page about blindfold solving, and I just chose it.


----------



## hcbartek (Jun 23, 2009)

cookingfat said:


> bamman1108 said:
> 
> 
> > Only one other person uses yellow on top, orange in front?
> ...




Same for me


----------



## SlaughterMelon (Jun 23, 2009)

Western/standard color scheme, white bottom, yellow top, orange front. I'm thinking about switching to JP scheme, but I'm not sure... and I don't have enough cubes to test it out with :\


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jun 23, 2009)

Standard Rubik's Color scheme


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jun 23, 2009)

hcbartek said:


> cookingfat said:
> 
> 
> > bamman1108 said:
> ...


Shelley Chang.


----------



## blah (Jun 23, 2009)

rahulkadukar said:


> Standard Rubik's Color scheme



Blindfold cubing subforum.


----------



## Am1n- (Jun 23, 2009)

I use Orange down and no matter what colour in front (recently is started using red down too, depends on which is easyer to begin with).

Why: I 've got me a brand new rubiks about a year ago, i brought it with me to some friends, and their dog bit it. The stickers all screwed up. So, while i was too lazy to buy new ones, i restickered it with coloured paper, glue and some tape. When i lubed my cube afterwards, the paper began absorbing the silicone spray, darkening the colours, so orange and red looked very much alike. So I tought: Begin with orange or red to sharpen my recognition 

mvg


----------



## royzabeast (Jun 23, 2009)

I thought the black stickers was really cool when I got my cube, so everything is normal except black is opposite red . then I taught my friend how to solve the cube, and by the time he got his own cube, he was used to my arrangements.

Edit: But I still use white cross on bottom, and don't care whats on front.


----------



## mrbiggs (Jun 23, 2009)

Red on top, white on front. Chose it arbitrarily when I was starting because I'm an idiot and I'm used to it now. I don't think it's worth it to switch.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Jun 23, 2009)

Edmund said:


> orange on front and yellow on top



Me too, orange on front and yellow on top. My regular solving involves white on bottom and yellow on top, so I stuck with yellow on top. When I started BLD, I numbered the edge pieces like a clock along the top, middle, bottom slices. The edge piece in position 1 would be red-yellow, the most vibrant colored edge of all edge cubies.

Looking back, I wish I had chosen the official orientation for cube scrambles (white on top and green in front). I think Tyson said he uses that scheme for BLD.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 24, 2009)

I do too. It saves me some time, because after scrambling, the cube is already in its correct orientation. In competitions it's also nice, because you normally get the cube white on top and green in front, and if you finish it like that, it gets scrambled faster, because the scrambler doesn't have to look for the orientation. This whole thing might save more than 2 seconds! Woohoo!!!

Completely useless story... Point is, I use white on top, and green in front.


----------



## TMOY (Jun 24, 2009)

Blue on top, yellow on front for me.


----------

